# CBS DVB feed ?



## WhiteForMe (May 30, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I have had it with my one CBS feed from E*, the station totally sucks. Since I can't get approved for distant locals, and it would take a 15ft OTA antenna to get this other CBS station 90 miles in the other direction. I was wondering what FTA Sat would have another CBS feed for a DVB pansat box ? I have done a search and not really found any info, Lyngsat looked to have NBC,ABC,FOX listed, but I didnt see anything on CBS feeds (maybe blind  Anyway, I was hoping you FTA guys could hopefully shed some light on it for me!
Thanks


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

G10R
11988 V WVXF Virgin Islands.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Whats wrong with the PQ on the local CBS feed? Pixelation, ghosts, grain, etc?


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

WhiteForMe said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have had it with my one CBS feed from E*, the station totally sucks. I was wondering what FTA Sat would have another CBS feed for a DVB pansat box ? Anyway, I was hoping you FTA guys could hopefully shed some light on it for me!
> Thanks


From:
http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistCBandUS.html

Pol-MHz I. F. F.E.C S . R. VPID APID SERVICE NOTES

137.0 West AMC-7 Satellite [All C-Band satellites use 5150 MHz local oscillator] 
H-3880 1270 3/4 25.190 0256 0257 KTUU-TV 2 NBC Anchorage, Alaska TV Audio: Stereo L, R 
0272 0273 KTBY-TV 4 FOX Anchorage, Alaska TV Audio: Mono-Left 
0288 0289 KYES-TV 5 UPN Anchorage, Alaska TV Audio: Stereo L, R 
0304 0305 KAKM-TV 7 PBS Anchorage, Alaska TV Audio: Stereo L, R 
0320 0321 KTVA-TV 11 CBS Anchorage, Alaska TV Audio: Stereo L, R 
0336 0337 KIMO-TV 13 ABC Anchorage, Alaska TV Audio: Mono-Left


----------



## WhiteForMe (May 30, 2005)

music_beans said:


> Whats wrong with the PQ on the local CBS feed? Pixelation, ghosts, grain, etc?


Well, I only watch maybe three or four programs on CBS. Basically it's thing's like, Two days before Hurricane Katrina, eight days after they didn't even play CBS&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Just two dumb ****'s sitting behind the news desk repeating the same thing over and over (when they were reading an e-mail asking why they weren't playing CBS, they said the people on the Radio need there info ???). Then it seems like during every program I like to watch, they put the show up in 1/4 of the screen and the rest is filled with Strom Tracker&#8230;..5 times an hour  It's just so annoying!! The little super imposed county thing and a ticker just isn't enough for them. I have lived in allot of places being in the military, and I have never seen a station take up 3/4 of the screen for a storm report. Last week there were allot of season premiers, and during everyone this happened. Heck they did it Thursday for Hurricane Rita, Rita wasn't even coming anyway near us. Hopefully you can get some idea what watching a show is like on my local CBS (or trying to watch) At this point I don't even feel like turning that channel on. 
Thanks for the input on the other CBS feeds that aren't scrambled, guess Alaska and the Caribbean are my only other choice's!


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, don't expect your local CBS station to keep their little tactics up for long. Maybe in about a month, things will be back to normal.


----------



## WhiteForMe (May 30, 2005)

music_beans said:


> Well, don't expect your local CBS station to keep their little tactics up for long. Maybe in about a month, things will be back to normal.


I really think this is there normal  Thanks again for the help finding another cbs station, I was pointed in the right direction for my pansat box..........


----------

